# 3.5-4 pound Maltese: too small?



## maltanczyk (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum. I have a quick question: Is a 3.5-4 lbs Maltese from a reputable breeder (just from a on-a-smaller side line) too small to play outside, frisbee and catch etc.
I would love our dog to be enjoyed by my whole family, not only by me.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine are in the 6# range and still seem small to me Even though Maltese are energetic balls of energy, we still are careful not to step on or allow them to jump from high surfaces. The breed is prone to luxating patellas. I wouldn't one that small around small children. Kids are kids and get rowdy at times. A small dog can easily be stepped on or dropped if picked up. I have to admit , I'm very overprotective with mine. They do love to run and play outside in our fenced in yard. I never leave them unsupervised, as we have large Hawks in our area. 4#s is actually within the Maltese standard. 
Anyhow.. Welcome to SM ! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

You did not share your situation. A maltese is not necessarily the best fit for a family with young children. Frisbee, catch and such are not really appropriate for a 4 lb maltese. And they have to be supervised at all time when outside because as Deborah said they can be prime targets for predators.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

If you have young kids then really an under 4lb Maltese is too small. I have one, and you have to be so so careful, about where you put your feet, where you sit, about visitors etc. etc. I think the tinies are better suited for a quiet household.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> If you have young kids then really an under 4lb Maltese is too small. I have one, and you have to be so so careful, about where you put your feet, where you sit, about visitors etc. etc. I think the tinies are better suited for a quiet household.


Maureen, I couldn't agree more with what you said. Under 4 pounds is much too risky to have around a house full of people, especially young kids or even teenagers.
With that said, my Suki who is 3.4 lbs walks 3 miles a day and can play ball and frisbee (kong makes a tiny one) but she's playing with me and I'm very careful. It's much too easy for a child who is running around to fall on these little ones and something tragic to happen.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Maureen, I couldn't agree more with what you said. Under 4 pounds is much too risky to have around a house full of people, especially young kids or even teenagers.
> With that said, my Suki who is 3.4 lbs walks 3 miles a day and can play ball and frisbee (kong makes a tiny one) but she's playing with me and I'm very careful. It's much too easy for a child who is running around to fall on these little ones and something tragic to happen.


Yes, Penny is 3.3lbs but she pretends she is a big dog. Loud bark, loud manners, big personality, will walk a long way, but goes crazy if she sees another dog, LOL but... she still gets underfoot and we have to be so careful. Even walking a tiny dog can be difficult, because one wrong step and they can be seriously hurt. Funny but the little ones think they are even more tough than the bigger ones from all I have seen. The problem arises, because they aren't. Penny can't do frisbee, but she does do Kung Foo LOL


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, are you from Poland maybe? (I'm guessing by your nickname) If so, then FCI standard is bigger than American, and most Maltese are in 3 - 4 kg range. My girl weights 3,5 kg, and personally, I would be afraid to have dog smaller than 3 kg. I remember when my girl was a puppy and was so little that I was constantly afraid she will hurt herself by jumping from too high or being stepped on... no, thank you, I prefer more sturdy dog. With her size, she can do everything bigger dogs can (dogtrekking, agility, play fetch, etc), the only thing I have to be careful about is when she's playing with big dogs, as she's sensitive, and too rough play, or even too much of enthusiasm from bigger dog, can cause her pain.

But most Maltese are naturally active, bright little dogs and will enjoy the activities you described.


----------



## maltanczyk (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you all for all your input!!!
I appreciate it and will follow your advice.

Kilodzul, does this mean that I have to bring my puppy from Poland in order for it to be around 7 lbs? How do I get a larger Maltese here?


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't think so... I'm sure there are american breeders who use europeean bloodlines and prefer bigger dogs (just as it's possible to find tiny Maltese in Europe). 3 kg is still within AKC standard, just on the bigger side, while in Europe it's on the smaller side. Also, usually there are bigger and smaller puppies in every litter, so the breeder is usually able to predict what the final weight is, and reputable breeder should help you find puppy right for you. Of course, there's also possibility of importing a dog, not necessary from Poland, from Europe generally, although not all breeders want to send their puppies aboard, it's a risk.

Maybe someone with better knowledge of American breeders can chime in and give you advice how to find bigger puppy...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

maltanczyk said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum. I have a quick question: Is a 3.5-4 lbs Maltese from a reputable breeder (just from a on-a-smaller side line) too small to play outside, frisbee and catch etc.
> I would love our dog to be enjoyed by my whole family, not only by me.
> Thank you so much!


Yes!! 2 of mine are 4 pounds and that is very tiny..a Maltese is an indoor lap dog and too fragile...This is too small for playing frisbee outside. I would suggest a larger breed for what you are wanting..thanks for asking beforehand!:blush:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

aprilb said:


> Yes!! 2 of mine are 4 pounds and that is very tiny..a Maltese is an indoor lap dog and too fragile...This is too small for playing frisbee outside. I would suggest a larger breed for what you are wanting..thanks for asking beforehand!:blush:


I respectfully disagree. While I think that there are limitations that come with having tiny dog, and 4 pound Maltese is quite fragile dog, the problem isn't with the breed, but with the size. I know plenty Maltese who train agility, obedience, even dogtrekking, and lead a normal doggy life. Like I said, Maltese are very smart, very easy to train, eager to please and active. I think how much active depends on the individual. For exemple, mine is very happy to be lazy lap dog... after she's provided with plenty exercise, both mental and physical, to tired her out.
She's certainly not too small to do this:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think you will have any problem finding a larger Maltese in the US. Some breeders like to breed on the bigger side of the breed too, because they are stronger for litters. My Lola came from a top breeder and she is a good 8-8.5lbs solid thick legs. (even though that particular breeder is known for the tinier ones) Penny's legs are about a quarter the width, if that. Penny is below standard, Lola is above. Larger can be less expensive too.


----------



## maltanczyk (Aug 31, 2015)

Silverhaven where did you get your Lola from? 
Can anybody recommend a breeder?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kilodzul said:


> I respectfully disagree. While I think that there are limitations that come with having tiny dog, and 4 pound Maltese is quite fragile dog, the problem isn't with the breed, but with the size. I know plenty Maltese who train agility, obedience, even dogtrekking, and lead a normal doggy life. Like I said, Maltese are very smart, very easy to train, eager to please and active. I think how much active depends on the individual. For exemple, mine is very happy to be lazy lap dog... after she's provided with plenty exercise, both mental and physical, to tired her out.
> She's certainly not too small to do this:
> And I have to respectfully disagree with you on this. One shouldn't assume that because a dog is 3-4 pounds that they are not capable of being conditioned to have the strength of a larger dog and are too fragile. My Suki is solid muscle and has the strength of a bulldog. I have exercised her from day one and she is more than capable of keeping up with the big boys. It's how they are conditioned.
> No exercise than no muscle tone. I have seen much larger dogs who are not conditioned much more fragile than my girl.
> ...


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It's easy to find a dog that fits your needs. 
First step, find s reputable breeder that actively shows her dogs. 
Second step, let her know about your lifestyle and what you are looking in a dog. 
Third step, wait for the dog that will fit your needs. It takes time but that's how you'll end with the right dog for your family. 

I have 4 and the smallest is 5.6 lb. she's strong, energetic, loves to play. I still wouldn't let a small child play with any of them.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> And I have to respectfully disagree with you on this. One shouldn't assume that because a dog is 3-4 pounds that they are not capable of being conditioned to have the strength of a larger dog and are too fragile. My Suki is solid muscle and has the strength of a bulldog. I have exercised her from day one and she is more than capable of keeping up with the big boys. It's how they are conditioned.
> No exercise than no muscle tone. I have seen much larger dogs who are not conditioned much more fragile than my girl.
> The problem with a tiny malt or even a larger one is if you have kids running around they couldn't easily fall on them and crush them which is why I wouldn't even reccomend a malt with a house full of small kids.
> Just my 2 cents for what it worth.


I think that essentially we agree, maybe my wording was unfortunate. If I had dog even smaller than my girl, I still would exercise her and built her condition, because every dog regardless of the size need it. However, I was referring to fragility of the dog. There are limitations that come with size. For exemple, keeping dog hydrated during the walk is more important. Smaller dog are injured more easily, bigger dog is more sturdy. But yeah, of course even tiny, properly exercised dog will have more strength and energy than overweight lab, I completely agree.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Breeders I would talk to would be Bellarata, and Cloudcan from this site. I know Stacy said to me at one point that she likes the slightly bigger/sturdier dog, whether that is still the case I don't know. I wouldn't hesitate to get a dog from either of those ladies. 

On the other hand, honestly, if you have young kids, the I wouldn't look for a Maltese at all, they are very very baby like, think having permanent baby in the house that requires pretty much the same kind of care. My kids grew up with a Bichon Frise, she was an absolutely perfect dog for a busy family. Sweet sweet nature, breed standard 10-18lbs. My Sophie was 15lbs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My MiMi doesn't like grass or dirt. When she goes outside she stays on the deck. Have you consider a similar breed that is larger? I have a coton de Tulear. He is about 15 pounds. Very smart and pretty. I suggest you look at this breed. I would think he would make a perfect family dog. You have not told us the ages of your children, but you should realize that good breeders won't sell a Maltese puppy to a family with small children. They do that for good reason.

I have a puppy too, and let me tell you how difficult it is to keep this little thing safe. We haven't worn shoes since we got her. I have to walk very slowly and very carefully, because she gets underfoot.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with Maureen also, bichons frises are great dogs. In fact, I was looking for a Malt when I got my first bichon 21 years ago. The breeder recommended that I get a bichon rather than a Maltese, because I had a cocker and she believed the bichon would be a good playmate, but the Maltese would be too small. Bichons are fabulous dogs.


----------



## maltanczyk (Aug 31, 2015)

You guys are all amazing! I will look at the Coton. I have one son and he is 10 years old.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltanczyk said:


> You guys are all amazing! I will look at the Coton. I have one son and he is 10 years old.


I suggest that he would have more fun with a bichon or coton, then when he goes off to college, you and your dog is seven years old, you can get a Maltese puppy :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My 3.8 lb Ava is a terror around kids. I guess she figures she's gonna get them before they get her. It's never a good time with kids around her.

Now my others are fine. Archie is 8 lbs and Abbey is 6 lbs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Matilda is 10lbs, she's still small, Maddie is 5lbs on a good day, Maddie is very fragile, tiny little bones, we are especially careful when we walk in the house because she gets under foot. My grandkids range from 3 to 23, when the little ones are over I make sure I'm holding Maddie and watching Matilda very close. I don't allow them to hold my girls unless I'm right there and that's with my older grandkids.
When my kids were young we had a cockapoo perfect dog for kids, my dogs weighed around 20lbs, they could play and the kids could play without me being a mother hen. I do hope you find the perfect dog for your family, your kids will have wonderful memories


----------



## maltanczyk (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi all, I'm looking at a Coton but he would have to be brought in from Canada. Does anybody know of a pet courier that could drive him in?


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

First off, thank you for thinking this through before you adopt a maltese, and for caring enough to come here with your questions. This site is the absolute best source of information on maltese that is available in my opinion. I value the information I get from the people here over that of my vet many times. I also have experience with a tiny maltese, as my Zoe averaged 3 pounds when she was healthy. That being said, I recently lost her, and when my heart is ready for another I will never adopt one that small again. I loved her dearly, and she was a true angel here on earth, but she was very fragile and very sensitive. Everyone (even adults) around these tiny ones have to be constantly aware of their safety and health. I did not allow children of any age around Zoe unsupervised, and if these children were under 10 (or older, depending on the child) then I kept Zoe in my lap. Again, I would not trade one day with Zoe and I still grieve for her terribly, but my next maltese will be at least 5 pounds are larger.


----------

